# Fatties Poolside



## gt2003 (Jun 22, 2008)

Had a couple of friends over yesterday.  They insisted on doing the burgers and hot dogs.  I couldn't let them get away with that so I whipped up a couple of fatties.  One of them smokes also and has heard me talk about them but never done any himself.  So, figured I might as well get him addicted.  Nothing fancy, just a pizza fatty with Jimmy dean regular sausage, mozzarella, pepperoni and a little spagh. sauce and a breakfast fatty with bacon, eggs, fried potatoes and onions and some sharp cheddar in JD "hot" sausage.  Needless to say, he's addicted.  He already has plans for a philly fatty today.  Here's some pics (mostly for bbqBubba, you know how he is...)!


----------



## fireguy (Jun 22, 2008)

those look great!!! A philly fatty does sound good though.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 22, 2008)

Love the poolside photo with the miller lite 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




your fatties are pix perfect, nice roll!! I hope mine come out that good!


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 22, 2008)

gt2003  You got it done!   Another fattie addict is smoked.   Happy Smoke Rings and Whatever from Sedalia, MO.  Semper Fi


----------



## abelman (Jun 22, 2008)

Good looking fatties! 

On a side note, agmeyer, you need to fix that "Ex" thing in your profile, you know the rule. Semper Fi


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

Mmmm, what a great way to spend the day. Looks awesome!


----------



## monicotti (Jun 22, 2008)

Yummy, I need to try a pizza one and a cream cheeze one


----------



## coyote (Jun 22, 2008)

just shows how darn addicting those things can be..and the many ways they can be concocted..


----------



## erain (Jun 22, 2008)

nice!!! ck out the spiral on the one on the left. great job!!!


----------



## mr porky (Jun 22, 2008)

Good stuff, them fatties.  Nice smoke ring too


----------



## krusher (Jun 22, 2008)

looks good,


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 22, 2008)

Now that's showing off.  Great job.  Let me wipe up the drool.


----------



## jaye220 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow!  Nice ring on those fatties...looks delicious.  Time got away from me last weekend but my first fatties WILL be hitting the smoker this weekend.


----------



## powerhead (Jun 23, 2008)

lookin awesomeeeeeeeeeee. i cant wait to get a breakfast fatty on my smoker. a thick slice of one of them suckers on a homemade biscut would be amazing


----------

